
Ask HN: BlueTick, the most exclusive social network - sauravt
I am creating a community of the top 0.000001%. Together we will collaborate and solve the biggest problems facing humanity e.g Climate change&#x2F;destruction of nature, large scale conflict&#x2F;wars, inequality (income, discrimination), poverty, religious conflicts, government accountability and many more.<p>To join this club you should either be a verified twitter&#x2F;Instagram person or have a Wikipedia page to your name*<p>Apply here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forms.gle&#x2F;UCDLHv2EVz92YGj67<p>* I know this isn&#x27;t inclusive of all smart&#x2F;prominent people in the world, but I think it&#x27;s a good enough filter. Appreciate ideas&#x2F;feedback on this.<p><i></i> The big idea is to get all the smartest and brightest people in a room and have them take a go at big problems with money being a no factor.
======
pedasmith
Unless my math is wrong, that's about 70 people. They all probably already
know each other.

